# Support Group for those Mildly Inconvenienced by the DDOS



## WW 635 (Oct 15, 2018)

I had to refresh twice yesterday. I felt almost slightly annoyed by the loss of 15-20 seconds of my life.

How have the recent attacks affected you and tell us your feefees about them. We're here for you.


----------



## Cthulu (Oct 15, 2018)

I was so sad I had to use Tor to check KF. Iqas litterally shajing amd vrying. I can't breathe..........hic....


----------



## eldri (Oct 15, 2018)

I had to wait several hours to log back in since I use Tor.

Fuck these people. I was having a conversation with @LagoonaBlue, trying to get those noods.

Totally ruined the flow of the conversation.


----------



## Xerxes IX (Oct 15, 2018)

It's Police Scotland trying to stop this grossly offensive site from harassing an autistic woman


----------



## PT 404 (Oct 15, 2018)

eldri said:


> I had to wait several hours to log back in since I use Tor.
> 
> Fuck these people. I was having a conversation with @LagoonaBlue, trying to get those noods.
> 
> Totally ruined the flow of the conversation.



You and everyone else. That's what broke the fucking site. Good job.


----------



## Equinox_ (Oct 15, 2018)

The 20 or seconds I lost trying to read the DSP and Amberlynn threads were a major inconvenience. How am else am I going to get my daily dose of Narcissism and autism when the site keeps obstructing the dose midway dammit.


----------



## A Useless Fish (Oct 15, 2018)

I am so upset, I can't even. I went out looking for strawberry cheesecake ice cream, but the closest thing the store had was raspberry & white chocolate.

I needed to find out just how gay raspberry & white chocolate ice cream was, but then I had to refresh the farm on my phone, and during those few seconds something went wrong, and the store's bathroom can't hold anymore bodies, and more and more people keep walking in while I'm trying to cover my tracks because I can't figure out how to keep those fucking automatic doors from opening anymore. 

Also, does anyone know how I can fashion a silencer for a 9mm automatic from various things you'd find in a 7/11? Asking for a friend.

The hack got me bad. I am just so upset, I can't even.


----------



## Cthulu (Oct 15, 2018)

A Useless Fish said:


> I am so upset, I can't even. I went out looking for strawberry cheesecake ice cream, but the closest thing the store had was raspberry & white chocolate.


The furries just doxed your ice cream shop fam


A Useless Fish said:


> Also, does anyone know how I can fashion a silencer for a 9mm automatic from various things you'd find in a 7/11? Asking for a friend.


Hmu on pm


----------



## RG 448 (Oct 15, 2018)

I just did other things so it’s whatever.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Oct 15, 2018)

Are we allowed to a-log in here?


----------



## RG 448 (Oct 15, 2018)

Sword Fighter Super said:


> Are we allowed to a-log in here?


Yeah man go nuts, no judgements


----------



## OG 666 (Oct 15, 2018)

I wanted to use “TOR” but I looked it up and someone on Facebook said that the NSA and CIA can hack into my computer if I do that?? I also heard it’s full of viruses and that Edward Snowden got arrested for using TOR. I don’t understand why I can’t just use the “Onion” address in my Internet Explorer but I’m glad everything is working again, or I was about to call Comcast and ask if they could get Kiwi Farm back up.


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Oct 15, 2018)

I gotta read gay threads like this so I'm pretty fucking inconvenienced.


----------



## IV 445 (Oct 15, 2018)

It looks like he did it around 12:33pm





Way to waste 100 dollars you clown


----------



## OhGoy (Oct 15, 2018)

jokes on them, more time i spend offline is more time that i can use for _literally _murdering trans people


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Oct 15, 2018)

I actually find these DDOS attacks pretty funny tbh.  I hope he's in debt to scary people to continue paying for them.


----------



## Audit (Oct 15, 2018)

I have to relog once every few hours or the site stops working. Sam is literally hitler.


----------



## Tranhuviya (Oct 15, 2018)

Where does He-who-not-must-be-named get all this money?


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Oct 15, 2018)

I tried to log on during a smoke break but it didn't work so I read the news instead


----------



## The Flawless Gazelles (Oct 15, 2018)

did i miss another ddos?


----------



## AF 802 (Oct 15, 2018)

I actually thought about leaving KF during the time it was offline.


----------



## Rat Speaker (Oct 15, 2018)

Whats DDOS? I googled it but it looked like Chinese to me or something.


----------



## Nazi vegeta (Oct 15, 2018)

Rat Speaker said:


> Whats DDOS? I googled it but it looked like Chinese to me or something.



when a bunch of little faggots launch an attack to overload the servers where you have your site hosted.


----------



## Rat Speaker (Oct 15, 2018)

Nazi vegeta said:


> when a bunch of little faggots launch an attack to overload the servers where you have your site hosted.


Really? Thats it? Hmm that seems mildly annoying.


----------



## Nazi vegeta (Oct 15, 2018)

Rat Speaker said:


> Really? Thats it? Hmm that seems mildly annoying.



they wouldnt be faggots if they werent annoying.


----------



## Deadpool (Oct 15, 2018)

I couldn't log on for a good half hour to an hour yesterday. I was forced to read comics on my tablet instead. I'm just glad I was by myself or I'd have had to interact with people, a fate worse than death...


----------



## Rat Speaker (Oct 15, 2018)

Nazi vegeta said:


> they wouldnt be faggots if they werent annoying.


So a homosexual is messing with my beloved forum by making a DDOS post? Thats some bullshit right there. Can we report it to the proper authorities? Its gotta be illegal right?


----------



## Maxliam (Oct 15, 2018)

OhGoy said:


> jokes on them, more time i spend offline is more time that i can use for _literally _murdering trans people


Pleb, I use a drone on my smartphone to shoot trannies while shitposting. Get on my level, faggit!


----------



## Nazi vegeta (Oct 15, 2018)

Rat Speaker said:


> So a homosexual os messing with my beloved forum by making a DDOS post? Thats some bullshit right there. Can we report it to tue proper authorities? Its gotts be illegal right?



we should hire a male stripped and get em laid. Their butts ache for some of dat dick.


----------



## Rat Speaker (Oct 15, 2018)

Nazi vegeta said:


> we should hire a male stripped and get em laid. Their butts ache for some of dat dick.


 But I spent enough money updating my modem to fight the DDOS posts...


----------



## BeanBidan (Oct 15, 2018)

I'm pretty inconvenienced. I'd use Tor but those scaryspaghetti YouTubers warned me about the darkweb. 
Something about muppet murder?


----------



## Nazi vegeta (Oct 15, 2018)

Rat Speaker said:


> But I spent enough money updating my modem to fight the DDOS posts...



that doesnt solve anything. You're just being a cheap rat now.
pay for your part or face the consequences of getting ddosed by a bunch of horny fagits.


----------



## Rat Speaker (Oct 15, 2018)

Nazi vegeta said:


> that doesnt solve anything. You're just being a cheap rat now.
> pay for your part or face the consequences of getting ddosed by a bunch of horny fagits.


Cant I just block their posts? I spent my monthly check on the new modem...


----------



## Nazi vegeta (Oct 15, 2018)

Rat Speaker said:


> Cant I just block their posts? I spent my monthly check on the new modem...



you cant block their posts you rattata, at least I think. You either chomp their hands, send someone to fuck them in the ass or destroy their equipment.


----------



## Rat Speaker (Oct 15, 2018)

Nazi vegeta said:


> you cant block their posts you rattata, at least I think. You either chomp their hands, send someone to fuck them in the ass or destroy their equipment.


Im gonna send a report to my local police station. This is ridiculous.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Oct 15, 2018)

I tried to upload a picture and it cockblocked my post. Having to repost it triggered me and gave me flashbacks.
Then I got logged out and I cried for an hour in the bathroom. Still not over it.


----------



## Maggots on a Train v2 (Oct 15, 2018)

True lulz never dies.


----------



## UselessRubberKeyboard (Oct 16, 2018)

I had to visit another internet site because Kiwi Farms was down.  Now I'm a Nazi.  THANKS SAM.

Edit: dammit, I need lightning emojis.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Oct 17, 2018)

While I was browsing various thread looking for the glorious asspats I require for sustenance I had a very annoying error window pop up from time to time about some stupid bullshit "Can't find server" or some gay shit like that.  I picked up my phone from the dial up modem and shouted "Git gud homo" directly into the KF server and then it worked fine.


----------



## WW 635 (Dec 3, 2018)

I actually slept through the last one


----------



## Army Burger (Dec 3, 2018)

Cricket said:


> I actually slept through the last one


Same. I was almost disappointed that I missed out on it.


----------



## J A N D E K (Dec 3, 2018)

Got caught up on some IRL stuff. It wasn’t so bad. Would have been better timed tonight, as it might compel me to sleep. I have an early flight tomorrow.


----------



## Black Waltz (Dec 3, 2018)

help, the site went off for a couple of hours last night and now I can't find my dick


----------



## BE 911 (Dec 3, 2018)

Dink Smallwood said:


> help, the site went off for a couple of hours last night and now I can't find my dick


Sorry I stole it to play darts with because I was too bored. It's pretty damaged now. Forgive me.


----------



## Cthulu (Dec 3, 2018)

Dink Smallwood said:


> help, the site went off for a couple of hours last night and now I can't find my dick


Shouldn't have trooned out fam


----------



## SweetDee (Dec 3, 2018)

The chat wasn't working so I was forced to go make some tea and watch a scary movie instead.  Then I got a good night's sleep.  I still feel violated.


----------



## IV 445 (Dec 3, 2018)

SweetDee said:


> The chat wasn't working so I was forced to go make some tea and watch a scary movie instead.  Then I got a good night's sleep.  I still feel violated.


How can you watch a horror movie then go to sleep? You’re a spooky little girl


----------



## WeeGee (Dec 3, 2018)

I went for a bike ride in fucking December, thanks Sam, ya fat twat.


----------



## Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. (Dec 3, 2018)

I tried to log in, it didn't work, so I watched something on tv and had a snack. It was back when I tried again.
A criminal mastermind for the ages, ol' Sam is.


----------



## FI 665 (Dec 3, 2018)

i was FORCED to have wine at night time because the site was down and it was too early to do sleep

now there's less wine and this is basically rape


----------



## shasetoma. (Dec 3, 2018)

I went to bed earlier than I normally do because of the outage that I actually got decent sleep in. Damn you, Sam.


----------



## DrJonesHat (Dec 3, 2018)

I was forced to have a SECOND cup of coffee this morning! These are desperate times, and we must keep ourselves from reverting to savagery.


----------



## An Ghost (Dec 3, 2018)

It happened at midnight where I am. I thought “oh right British welfare pays out at the start of the month” and went to bed. Sammy needs to do it on Wednesday at noon EST so we can’t shitpost in chat about null during his streams.


----------



## WW 635 (Dec 3, 2018)

An Ghost said:


> Sammy needs to do it on Wednesday at noon EST so we can’t shitpost in chat about null during his streams.


Then we'd be mildly inconvenienced by needing to use discord


----------



## The Un-Clit (Dec 3, 2018)

I had to hit F5 almost FOUR TIMES once to get a post to come up!!   Sam, you are literally the the most fearful cybercriminal on the web.  Your dastardly attack that you spent your tugboat on slowed the farms to such an extent I was able to read ALL of the posts on the other page in the 2nd tab I had open before the first one would load.

You're a madman, sir.  a MADMAN!!!


----------



## Pina Colada (Dec 3, 2018)

I was catching up on Ten Ton Tess' antics when the site went haywire. I need motivation while I'm exercising, darn it!


----------



## Heckler1 (Dec 3, 2018)

The site briefly gave me an error, so I refreshed it a couple of times. I wonder if that was worth the UK's money?


----------



## dysentery (Dec 3, 2018)

I was halfway through mass-liking someone's profile when it stopped working for me.

FUCK YOU VORDRAK


----------



## Red Hood (Dec 4, 2018)

literally shaking and cryin rn and i cant even


----------



## Coldgrip (Dec 4, 2018)

I was prepared. As soon as I kept getting that error message I started playing videogames and calling people 'kike' and 'nigger-faggots' or 'kikeniggerfaggots'. No DDoS attack is going to stop my hate!


----------



## MuuMuu Bunnylips (Dec 4, 2018)

I was  busy playing one of the dozen or so games I downloaded from Good Old Downloads before the owner fagged out and ran away with his tail between his kegs.


----------



## eldri (Dec 4, 2018)

With the farms down, I couldn't project my insecurities onto any cows so I realized how much I hate myself.


----------



## MysteriousStranger (Dec 4, 2018)

I actually noticed it this time. It was just that serious.


----------



## Nick Gars (Dec 4, 2018)

In the 10 seconds I was without the influence of the community here, I did absolutely nothing but stare at a blank screen. It was horrific.


----------



## polonium (Dec 4, 2018)

I was at work and I had to actually do some work


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Dec 4, 2018)

Nazi vegeta said:


> that doesnt solve anything. You're just being a cheap rat now.
> pay for your part or face the consequences of getting ddosed by a bunch of horny fagits.


Pay yo fair!!!


----------



## nippleonbonerfart (Dec 4, 2018)

I had to pay attention to my wife for 20 minutes because of the DDOS and I don't think I'll ever recover.


----------



## DrJonesHat (Dec 8, 2018)

I tidied up my apartment. Do you see the depths of depravity I've been driven to?! ARE YOU HAPPY NOW SAM!?


----------



## YourUnclesDad (Jun 12, 2019)

I was forced to read a few sentences about this at the top of the home page. Fuck whoever is responsible for this.


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Jun 12, 2019)

It hit me as I was trying to like someone's nice compliment to me, so I had to be productive at work instead.


----------



## Sīn the Moon Daddy (Jun 12, 2019)

I wasn't able to post in the soros thread and it made me stress sigh and crash into slumber


----------



## DrJonesHat (Jun 12, 2019)

I simply completed an article I've been working on sooner, and got another cup of coffee. Utter madness.


----------



## Wendy Carter (Jun 14, 2019)

I wanted to post a complement on someone's profile, but I got hit by a 502.


----------



## WW 635 (Jun 14, 2019)

It took almost 3 seconds for me to rate a comment


----------



## m0rnutz (Jun 14, 2019)

I was hit with a cloud flare error trying to view the thread


----------



## JM 590 (Jun 14, 2019)

I actually had to play one of the like 30 games on my phone I never actually play

It was Xcom: Enemy Within and I had a great time


----------



## The biggest iron (Aug 5, 2019)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!


----------



## lurk_moar (Aug 7, 2019)

I am a normie, so my fagpad doesn’t come with a tor.

I read on my kindle because it is my day off stretch. I needed something to do.  I work for a living, you NEETs.


----------

